

Shark Tank's Barbara Corcoran to Join Equity Crowdfunding Site - acremades
http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130424-914866.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
o0-0o
Is it just me, or do all of these crowdfunding portals look like clones of
each other?

